
Hello Frontier - franzpeterstein
http://hellofrontier.com/
======
knight17
John Gruber recently blogged about Frontier:

> If you never used Frontier, it’s hard to explain what made it so special. My
> very favorite thing about Frontier is the “object database”. It wasn’t like
> using a database in the SQL sense. It was just persistent storage. You
> didn’t have to deal with the file system at all. You just wrote to, say,
> scratchpad.foo or examples.bar or any other unique identifier and whatever
> you wrote would be there when you went to read it. And, even better, there
> was a visual interface for exploring everything in the object database. You
> could see it and explore it, because in addition to being a language,
> Frontier was also a real Mac app. You could even customize the app’s menu
> items just by editing the system.misc.menubar table in the object database.
> It’s a wonderfully self-contained design. Re-reading the documentation makes
> me wonder why there’s nothing like Frontier’s object database in other
> scripting languages.

[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/04/25/30-years-of-
fro...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/04/25/30-years-of-frontier)

